# (NEW) Aquajournal on line



## John Starkey (11 Sep 2008)

Hi all,just to let you know ADA have started the Aqua journal online version today,heres a link http://adana.co.jp./index_e.php


----------



## johnny70 (12 Sep 2008)

Excellent, thanks for the link John


----------



## oldwhitewood (12 Sep 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=2889&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

planter beat you to it mate!


----------



## John Starkey (12 Sep 2008)

oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=2889&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
> 
> planter beat you to it mate!



HI,sorry i didnt realise it was a contest .john


----------



## oldwhitewood (13 Sep 2008)

It isn't it's just a duplicated thread


----------

